# something in my tank! new hitchiker cucumber?



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm guessing a cucumber or something similar... but I don't really know. It's got sticky feet & walks up walls & it can wriggle/swim & it crawls around with it's "arms" & it's arms are constantly feeling & wiggling around.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have no idea what that is, but I can tell you this. I would squish it lol. Bugs Freak me out and that's what I thought it was when I looked at it


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

awwwww.....It's in a quarantine atm.... It's still alive but hasn't moved much in a while.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm I haven't seen anything like that before, but hopefully it's something cool that will clean off the bottom for you. Best of luck!


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

hope some one can id it for me


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like a spaghetti worm. They're harmless/beneficial sand-sifting detritivores (particulate 'scavengers'). It's probably not moving much because it's out of its element (the sand bed). Normally, the body is buried in the sand and the tentacle things extend out in search of scraps and left overs and such.



Cory1990 said:


> ...I would squish it lol. Bugs Freak me out...


Saltwater tanks are often teeming with more life than what is intentionally introduced by the hobbyist (various worms, snails and other mollusks, crustaceans, and other inverts such as micro-sea stars and such).


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a bazillion spaghetti worms but I have never seen one out of its tube/ sand hole & I never see more than 4 arms out at a time. It almost looks like a cucumber with that fat little body & a bazillion arms. I looked it up & yes that is it.


----------

